# from the through feed work rest holder assembly



## Karamazov

Field and topic:
es una máquina para fabricar productos médicos "Royal Master Grinders"
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Pull the ram bed toward front of machine to allow sufficient space between the work wheel and regulating wheel to remove the blade fixture from the through feed work rest holder assembly.
Desde from es donde necesito de su ayuda...
se los agradezco de veras....


----------



## Lagartija

Karamazov said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> es una máquina para fabricar productos médicos "Royal Master Grinders"
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> Pull the ram bed toward front of machine to allow sufficient space between the work wheel and regulating wheel to remove the blade fixture from the through feed work rest holder assembly.
> Desde from es donde necesito de su ayuda...
> se los agradezco de veras....


¿Puedas darnos un poco más de contexto? Lo siento, pero en inglés, la oración no había escrito bien.

Could you give us a little more of the context? I'm sorry, but in English, this sentence has not been written very well. If you could provide a few more sentences where some of the same terms have been used, we might be able to help you guess what the author really meant to say.

As a guess.... I would put "through-feed" together, and "work rest holder" together. But without more context, this sentence isn't clear even in English.


----------



## Karamazov

*Este sería el capitulo completo (estoy de acuerdo con lo de la mala redacción del texto)*

*Strip down procedure: - Loosen the three ¾ acorn nuts on loose guide (right hand side of reg. Wheel      main housing assembly).*

§      *Acorn Nuts*

*Ram Bed*

*Straps*

Loosen the ¾ acorn nut, which holds the reg. wheel transmission case in place; slide the transmission case to the front of machine.
§      Pull the ram bed toward front of machine to allow sufficient space between the work wheel and regulating wheel to remove the blade fixture *from the through* *feed work rest holder assembly.* *caution* *the ram bed has no stop so do not pull it out to far. *
§      Loosen the four large Allen type screws that secure the two straps, one on each side of the reg. wheel housing assembly and the work rest holder, loosen the lever and the two set screws that adjust the gib on the work rest holder and push the work rest holder away from the reg. wheel assembly.
§      Loosen the two set screws that hold the blade fixture in the work rest holder and remove the                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             blade fixture and packing shims.


----------



## Lagartija

Ok, so my guess was right in some respects.  From the text, it appears that one is trying to remove the blade fixture located in the work rest holder, which in turn is located somewhere in the through feed mechanism.

"Through feed" is a term that is used for process machinery for the part of the machine where you place the large quantity of stuff you want to feed into the machine.   Perhaps "mecanismo de alimentación" would serve.
The work rest holder sounds like a mechanism that serves to hang on to the item (s) to be processed so the operator does not have to support it.

Do they give you a diagram of this machine?


----------



## Karamazov

I'm not sure that we do, let me ask around, we have the machine and we see how it works, but how to name the parts is the difficult part, maybe doing more explaining rather than naming I guess....


----------



## Karamazov

this how it ends my dilema, thanks for helping out lagartija....
"ensamble de sostén para descanso de operación del mecanismo de alimentación. "


----------



## ines

Karamazov said:
			
		

> this how it ends my dilema, thanks for helping out lagartija....
> "ensamble de sostén para descanso de operación del mecanismo de alimentación. "



Hola, Karamazov, viendo lo escrito anteriormente por Uds., se me ocurre que se podría decir:  ... conjunto de soporte para apoyar el mecanismo de alimentación.

Ojalá te sirva.


----------



## horrorhotel

Hola,

Es algo tarde para responder a su pregunta pero para quien le sirva work rest se puede traducir como "soporte portapieza"

(Pieza de una máquina de esmerilado sin puntos que sostiene la pieza de trabajo conforme es esmerilada, cita de http://www.toolingu.com/definition-351150-30014-pieza-en-bruto-para-roscar.html )

saludos


----------



## LaLoquita

Hola:
¿Cómo se dice "transmission case" en español? Hice una búsqueda del foro y encontré este hilo, pero no hay una traducción.
 
Estoy haciendo unas traducciones para mi compañía que es un centro de distribución de partes para los tractores. 
 
¡Un millón de gracias!


----------



## Karamazov

a mi primera instancia te diría "caja de transmisiones" pero si mandas el texto entero creo que te podrían ayudar más...saludos!!!


----------



## LaLoquita

Hola Karamazov:
Sí, he encontrado "caja de transmisiones" en otro lugar también; ¡muchísimas gracias por la confirmación!

Saludos,


----------

